# Family of AR-15 inventor Eugene Stoner: He didn't intend it for civilians. {Baloney!}



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This is a laughably stupid thing to say, Stoner had a mouth and he never opened it to say that civilians should not own an AR-15. 
For his moron family members to speak for him postmortem, is ghastly and a politicization of him, and not just his gun. They make me sick.
He meant for the gun to be in general use by the public. He designed it for Armalite, a company selling to civilians and military customers. They were sold by the thousands to civilians while he was alive, and he never said a thing.
Family of AR-15 inventor Eugene Stoner: He didn't intend it for civilians - AOL

The article claims that after Stoners death in 1997, a semi-auto version AR-15 was made available to the public, which spawned dozens of copy cat weapons.

The civilian AR-15 was being sold at least as early as 1968, and they must think that we are utterly stupid, and do not remember yesterday. 
They are dangerous idiots, I mean it, they are dangerous to liberty. And it is his family saying it!
I think this is an insult to Stoner and his memory, and his family is atrocious for doing this. But that has never stopped the politically dangerous of the World before.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't care what his family says. I wouldn't even care if Stoner said that or felt that way.

We, The People, are quickly coming to a point where we will decide what we are willing to do to secure our freedoms.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't care what his family says. I wouldn't even care if Stoner said that or felt that way.
> We, The People, are quickly coming to a point where we will decide what we are willing to do to secure our freedoms.


I know that I am, I have had it with these bush league Commies: and I am of the school of Patrick Henry, more than I am of the RNC/DNC, etc.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bush league !! You a pool player ? I'll give the the 7, race to 5 for 1,000. 9-ball, rack'm punk ! Lol ! @MisterMills357


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I am beginning to prepare my head for the likelyhood that we will soon see a time when resistance is inevitable and likely necessary to protect our constitutional rights. It will likely not be bloodless.

I do not look forward to that time, or the necessity for it, but I will work to be ready if, and when it comes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Pure bullshit!!!
I bought my first Colt SP1 (AR) in 1963, libshit family members should keep their mouths shut!.
If he was against their sale, why did he not speak out 50+ years ago???
He had a price like any other whore out there, and it was paid.
I saw no protest when Knight's Armament started producing them with his blessing, so, BULSHIT!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Pure bullshit!!!
> I bought my first Colt SP1 (AR) in 1963, libshit family members should keep their mouths shut!.
> If he was against their sale, why did he not speak out 50+ years ago???
> He had a price like any other whore out there, and it was paid.
> I saw no protest when Knight's Armament started producing them with his blessing, so, BULSHIT!


One thing I don't like about you; I can never tell where you stand on topics.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty sure Eugene knew all about the AR/Civilian designation while he was still alive. I don't remember him speaking out about it. I remember Ruger saying civilians didn't need 30 round magazines. That didn't endear him to the gun community either.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Pretty sure Eugene knew all about the AR/Civilian designation while he was still alive. I don't remember him speaking out about it. I remember Ruger saying civilians didn't need 30 round magazines. That didn't endear him to the gun community either.


Bill Ruger was a whore also.

At the AWB hearings he sold himself out with the people condemning the AR and AK publicly and with the closed door agreement that his rifles would get the OK and be exempt.
The bastard knew his sales would climb with the others off the market, yes, another whore, but to our detriment.
It worked, he offered 20 round mag's for his crap rifles. He lost a lot of market share in 2004 with the AWB expiring.
Today the Ruger family has turned around on their product limitations, strictly due to profit margins.
To the best of my recollection, Stoner NEVER questioned the sale to the US civilian market even though he had no control over those sales. 
He was used as a marketing tool by Reed Knight, he didn't protest their either.
I guess you could say it is all a matter of semantics.

As a final thought, Stoner conceive his rifles, for military usage, all three were adopted my various militaries in the beginning.
In a play of words, yes, he did not intend them for civilian usage as originally planned, but, never protested the move to the civilian market.
He was an engineer, and as such, was paid by Fairchild to develop those rifles which include the AR7, AR10 and the AR15.
I don't think at any time while with Fairchild he was concerned with marketing, it was not his position.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At this point what difference does it make. The world is saturated with his invention and the family has profited. Just because little Johnny spent some of the cash on a college education and got brainwashed isn't going to change a thing.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no doubt the gun wasn't designed for civilians, he was in the business of building a rifle for the military and probably could care less about civilian sales. That still didn't stop Colt from putting them on the market (even in full auto configuration until 1986) for civilians. 

What shocks me is how did we ever survive in a time where you could go into a gun store or hardware store and buy a fully automatic sub machine gun or assault rifle with "high capacity" magazines? We're having all these problems today with semi auto versions and mass shootings. Oh wait, you think it might have something to do with the devalueing of human life and or decay in moral values?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I have no doubt the gun wasn't designed for civilians, he was in the business of building a rifle for the military and probably could care less about civilian sales. That still didn't stop Colt from putting them on the market (even in full auto configuration until 1986) for civilians.
> 
> What shocks me is how did we ever survive in a time where you could go into a gun store or hardware store and buy a fully automatic sub machine gun or assault rifle with "high capacity" magazines? We're having all these problems today with semi auto versions and mass shootings. Oh wait, you think it might have something to do with the devalueing of human life and or decay in moral values?


There are two simple answers, the most prevalent is izslime, the second only a micro fraction of the first is mental illness.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> There are two simple answers, the most prevalent is izslime, the second only a micro fraction of the first is mental illness.


And the yet undiagnosed communicable mental disease of Liberalism.....it spreads faster than influenza and has a higher mortality rate....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I Don't give two rat's asses what they say about guns or anything else.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Before the NFA law abiding citizens could legally own the BAR and the Thompson sub machine gun. That would have been awesome. Then criminals used them in the furtherance of their criminal enterprise and the government blamed the guns and implemented the NFA. Just like they are doing now.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The article claims that after Stoners death in 1997, a semi-auto version AR-15 was made available to the public, which spawned dozens of copy cat weapons.




sorry, you read it wrong

it said "But *after Stoner's death in 1997*, at the age of 74, a semi-automatic version of the AR-15 *became a civilian bestseller*, too, spawning dozens of copy-cat weapons. The National Rifle Association has taken to calling it "America's rifle."

nothing about it being first sold then... lets not do what the libs do and change things to help make our point
----------------------------
I liked this bit of writing

"The bullets that tore through the Pulse nightclub in Orlando were Stoner's .223 rounds, fired from a AR-15 spin off made by Sig Sauer."

I will use it when the next auto accident happens

The Car that tore through the crowd was a Land Cruiser, a Model-T spin off made by Toyota.
-------------------------------
"After many conversations with him, we feel his intent was that he designed it as a military rifle," his family said, explaining that Stoner was focused on making the most efficient and superior rifle possible for the military."

wonderful.. I am sure he was aware that all military weapons end up in civilians hands... from Roman Swords to Muskets to Henry repeating rifle to M1's.... they all ended up on the market


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He was will to sell the AR to anyone that would buy it. The military at he time was the biggest market. He just did not have the ability to over come the system and sell it to the Military. He sold it to Colt and they did. History lesson short version


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy,

It was not "Stoners 223"I have fired the 222, Remington had come out with three varmint rounds that had no military intent.
They were the .222 Remington, .223 Remington and the .223 Remington Magnum.
I have fired the 222 out of my SP1 back in 1963 when the 223 was not available.
Same case results as firing a 7.62 NATO out of a 30/06.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

The AR15 was available to the civilian market long before the M16 was adopted.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

What's going to happen and who is going to care if law enforcement comes to my home to confiscate my weapons and I refuse and am either taken into custody or even shot, unless it happens with great frequency, nobody will notice, how many people will have to be infringed upon before everyone rises up? I think this is an important question because when will the " line in the sand " be drawn? Don't mean to get off topic.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stick said:


> The AR15 was available to the civilian market long before the M16 was adopted.


As I said, I bought my first in April 1963, obviously a Colt, with a three digit serial number beginning with the number 7.
And by the way, I still have it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Slippy,
> 
> It was not "Stoners 223"I have fired the 222, Remington had come out with three varmint rounds that had no military intent.
> They were the .222 Remington, .223 Remington and the .223 Remington Magnum.
> ...


SOCOM,

I think you meant to address this to "Slippy' s Attorney". Different guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> SOCOM,
> 
> I think you meant to address this to "Slippy' s Attorney". Different guy.


 Few even know of the once well known .222 center fire. Still popular over seas. And yes the round we now know of as the .223/5.56 was a grand child of the .222.
The common mistake is to refer to the .223 as a .22 trying to link it to the common .22 we all know.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> SOCOM,
> 
> I think you meant to address this to "Slippy' s Attorney". Different guy.


OK, OK Take me out back with the razor strop.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

No, according to uber Lib AOL.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

deleted


----------

